

IP address - locality resolution suggestions - gregp

does anyone have any recommendations for IP address to locality resolution?
======
simpleenigma
Are you looking for zip code accuracy or just country accuracy? or something
in between?

If all you want is what country the IP is from then go to
<http://www.ip2location.com/> and look through the forums. You can find out
how to do it yourself.

If you need really fine granularity you will need a for pay service.

------
staunch
The Maxmind GeoIP database is what most people are using. It's quite accurate,
has good libraries for many languages, but it's proprietary and costs money.

(Starting an open source competitor is on my list of fun projects to do)

~~~
tcwc
What about their Open Source version -
<http://www.maxmind.com/app/geolitecountry> ?

I haven't started using it yet, but they claim it offers only slightly less
accuracy with access to all of their libraries.

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://www.maxmind.com>

------
steve
<http://www.hostip.info/>

Good if you're not completely sure of how much geolocation will do for you or
you don't want to spend a fortune.

------
rrival
Low end: <http://www.ip2location.com/> High end: Akamai (akamai.com) has a
~$10k/month hyper-accurate solution.

------
dazzawazza
<http://www.ipligence.com/en/products/>

never used them, just adding it to the list

------
gregp
Anyone have any suggestions on some straight up locality databases
(city,state,zip,country, international)?

------
rms
What's so much better about the pay solutions?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
1) Accuracy 2) Integration options

------
ztaylor
maxmind is great and affordable

~~~
steve
affordable??

~~~
benhoyt
Yep, we're using it -- I think it was $20 for 20,000 queries. Which for us
means 20,000 sign-ups. We're happy to pay 0.1 cent to get a sign-up. :-)

And we like their simple "API" -- no icky SOAP, just a GET to a URL.

~~~
steve
Ah, all this time I thought you had to buy the whole database.

~~~
gregp
Which service was that specifically?

